# Dusseldorf Bound Any Tips



## jacm

Just found out my hubby's job offer in Dusseldorf has been confirmed and we'll be moving over in October.

I'm looking forward to it but a little scared at the same time. Don't know much about the country, don't speak the language and we'll be moving over with two young children (4 years old and a 4 month old)

If anyone has any tips/advice about moving over to/living in Germany that'd be great.


----------



## James3214

Hi jacm, Thanks for your post and welcome to the forum.

Glad to hear you are coming over to Germany and I can understand your mixed feelings about the move, especially as you are coming over with a young family and don't speak the language.

In a city like Düsseldorf (notice the 'ü' not 'u' in the spelling, sometimes translated to 'ue') you will probably get by with just speaking English. I've only been there twice but as far as I remember the people are quite friendly and its a pleasant city on the Rhine renowned for it's fashion, advertising and trade fairs.

I don't know your particular circumstances, or even if you have been to Germany before, so unless you have any particular questions, all I can say is that you will probably find the quality of life in general higher than the UK but the bureaucracy after arriving sometimes frustrating!

I think the following link about living in Germany may help

How To Germany - Home

If you have any other questions, please post them up and either I or the other posters can try and help.

I hope the move goes okay and you enjoy your time in Düsseldorf!


----------



## Iron Horse

I have friends in the surrounding area, but we always take a trip to spend time in Düsseldorf when I'm there. I'm sure you will enjoy it very much. English is spoken widely, but try to speak German when you can.

My one recommendation: Killepitsch Just stroll up to the window and grab a shot. :clap2:


----------

